# simple roller stand for horizontal bandsaw



## eac67gt (Apr 2, 2013)

I needed a roller stand to hold stock for the horizontal band saw and here is what I whipped up.
I stole bearings from a wheel on a kids scooter for the roller. It works well for my 3/4" x 4" x 12' aluminum stock and the 2 1/2 round 12' aluminum stock.
Up till now I was using a modified saw horse which was a pain in the saw horse's rump. :rofl:


----------



## RandyM (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty nice Ed. You are getting really comfortable using aluminum I see. Oh, you have no need for it to be adjustable in height?


----------



## Ray C (Apr 2, 2013)

You know, the problem with making nice looking stuff, is that you won't want to get it all banged-up. LOL... Good job!  Enjoy putting battle scars on it.


----------



## eac67gt (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Randy,

Yeah I kind of thought of that but I made it exactly the height of the bed on the horizontal band saw so it should work ok. I figure if I do need to change it I can always cut the square tube in the middle and make something up to adjust it.

The aluminum is all I really have to work with but then my son left me about 400 pounds of stock when he left to go back to college. He told me to use whatever I want and the machines are mine for the next 4 years. I have no problem with that. :thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for your compliments.

Ed


----------



## cbtrek (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice!

Alum is a great material to build out of, no rust or painting!


----------

